
A Linguist’s Guide to Pronouncing ‘GIF’ - peleg
https://medium.com/s/story/g%C9%AAf-or-d%CD%A1%CA%92%C9%AAf-5ac6fe8b2589
======
petecox
A gentle introduction to phonetics and the IPA is let down by poor argument.

MAGA (rhymes with dagger or lager?) would never be pronounced with a soft G
because 'ga' is only soft in such anachronisms as 'gaol' (modern spelling
jail).

And it is hardly prescriptivist for the programmer that coined a term to
define its pronunciation.

Opposition to the soft pronunciation is, at least in my country, because 'Jif'
TM is a household cleaning product, so I'll continue to pronounce it wrongly
for that reason!

